# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [LazyBot - Re-Evolution] Taking requests for maps - profiles

## euingeru

Hy guys,
I can help everyone with maps for grinding, mining, herbalism and skinning.
Please use the thread for requests.
I am a man witch has real-life too but i will try to help you as fast as I can.

Please try to post like this:
[Grind, Mining, Herbalism, Skinning] - [Level Range] - [Preffered Zone] - [Want mail and repair yes/no]
Thank you!

*Profiles finished*

--- Mining ---

_Uldum (475-525)_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?yq352zmudqzk2ph


--- Herbalism ---

_Elwyn Forest (1 - 70)_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?74u6s4l4wfy7fmw
_Northern Barrens (70 - 150)_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?f3bw60haxda1wwa
_Western Plaguelands (150 - 230)_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?nfaa00jwog3ujjv
_Mount Hyjal (475 - 525)_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?x27bwjo6og3z0pu


--- Grinding ---

_Level - 20 - 24_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?uakaslrx8mq9cxj
_Level - 24 - 30_ - http://www.mediafire.com/?61gkc6176i7n272

----------


## kabman

herbalism Hyjal.

----------


## euingeru

> herbalism Hyjal.


Here is you`re map.
Please write a feedback of this profile after usage.

[Euingeru] - Mount Hyjal - Herb.xml

----------


## metropolis365

Hey Mr. Warlock whenever I try to open my bot it says "not ingame". Was there an udpate or possibly a new download I missed for it? Thanks!

----------


## euingeru

> Hey Mr. Warlock whenever I try to open my bot it says "not ingame". Was there an udpate or possibly a new download I missed for it? Thanks!


I don`t usually encourage lazzyness but here is a link to a thread and posts in wich you will find all you need to know.
Basically Blizzard updated the game so... someone updated the LazyBot.

Link to thread: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...akeoff-39.html (Lazybot RE-EVOLUTION is ready for takeoff!)

Cheers

----------


## Tzargas

A good profile for mine in uldum?

----------


## darkadder88

i would like a level 20-30 profile please  :Smile:

----------


## euingeru

> A good profile for mine in uldum?


The profile is allready in the forums....
But here is the link.

[Mining] Uldum.xml

----------


## euingeru

> i would like a level 20-30 profile please


And if I understand corectly you want a leveling/grinding profile no?
So here is the link.

20-24_Wetlands.v1.0.xml

24-30_Arathi_Highlands.v1.0.xml

----------


## D2therJ

Could I please get a 1-20 for human hunter?

----------


## euingeru

> Could I please get a 1-20 for human hunter?


Could you be more specific please?
Get what for a human hunter? 1-20

----------


## Vargs

I would love a profile for rogues or feral druids, and a leveling profile for 60-70.



Thank you!

----------


## hedding12

mining 1-525

----------


## anonimosfonias

Could you please make one wintergrasp? thank you

(mining)

----------


## teethcv

have you got a good uldam one as yours dont seem to work on mine just for mineing

----------


## teethcv

have you got a heartblossem one for deepholm

----------


## Pentacore

> have you got a heartblossem one for deepholm


i got a great overall for deepholm

----------


## MrHanky

Skinning- uldum

----------


## Mafixer

Skinning in twilight hightlands - obsidian forest skinning dragonkins.

----------


## sportplayer2k

request for cobalt ore farming in borean tundra

----------


## hrufall

hey can u please make a ally 70-80 grinding profile

----------


## Okin

Mining in Deepholm

----------


## Tzargas

Good, cobalt ore profile and titanium ore profile?

----------


## Fumi

BG profiles for every bg, that self queues after win/loss  :Smile:

----------


## macgarthur

Any chance on some 30-40 and 40-50 profiles?

----------


## codyteen

embersilk cloth grinding

----------


## pheenixx

requesting:
warrior leveling ~10-20 in westfall (or somewhere else)

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Can you repost your deepholm profile or put it up on mediafire or another file sharing site since you're attachment isn't working

----------


## Pentacore

> Can you repost your deepholm profile or put it up on mediafire or another file sharing site since you're attachment isn't working


was probably the compression of it, since its rather large  :Smile:  deepholm_full.xml

----------


## smrtstn

Got a shimmering expanse/ abysal Depths one?.

Had one a while back but reformatted lol

----------


## Schmidty47

can you make a profile for the Aeonaxx mount? been farming for a while

----------


## Racso97

Same for me, havent seen any profiles since website went down

----------


## teethcv

have you got a herbing one from 1 to 525 for alliance

----------


## euingeru

Sorry for late responses but as I have said at start of thread I do have a Real Life... and alot of issues in RL....  :Big Grin:  Job Related.
I am curently banned for 72 Hours for using Lazzy Bot... forgot the memory rwr on. So.... i ask for you`re patience and I will be on making profiles as soon as ban LIFTS.
Thank you.

----------


## Schmidty47

> Sorry for late responses but as I have said at start of thread I do have a Real Life... and alot of issues in RL....  Job Related.
> I am curently banned for 72 Hours for using Lazzy Bot... forgot the memory rwr on. So.... i ask for you`re patience and I will be on making profiles as soon as ban LIFTS.
> Thank you.


sorry for the ban hope it goes ok take your time with it we will be hee waiting =)




also another one if you can get it the "time lost proto-drake" if yuo can make a profile for that one as well OMG you would be my favorite person in the world lol

----------


## nisse02

would like a grinding profile from lvl 70 to 80 can't seem to find anyone that works with lazybot atm.. or if anyone could redirect me to a site wich posts profiles i would be happy=)

----------


## Incarceron

[Grind] - [40-85 (solo)] - [Shadowfang Keep] 
Thank you!

----------


## mat343121

Would like to know if you could make a profile for farming Time-Lost Proto Drake in Stormpeaks, Flying around the route and ready to kill him..

----------


## h3lpless

Can I get a grinding profile for 75+ :3
gotta level mah drood.

----------


## totalyharry

a skinning profile pack from 1-525 would be nice

/Vires

----------


## akan_wow

HI, can you make please

Grind, 1-10 level, Elwynn Forest, repair yes and no Mail, find corpse on death

thanks

----------


## akan_wow

HI, can you make please

Grind, 1-10 level, Elwynn Forest, repair yes and no Mail, find corpse on death

thanks

----------


## scavenger25

skinning profile plz been tryin to look for one and nothing prefer 1-425

----------


## milkman8880

> Would like to know if you could make a profile for farming Time-Lost Proto Drake in Stormpeaks, Flying around the route and ready to kill him..


Make sure to turn off mining and herbing when using these flying profiles. 
Included are
Time lost proto drake
Mysterious Camel Figurine


Ill be adding the aeonnax profile later when i get home to my other pc. 

I have a little over 2000 different profiles so i can help take the load off the op

----------


## imunreal

> Make sure to turn off mining and herbing when using these flying profiles. 
> Included are
> Time lost proto drake
> Mysterious Camel Figurine
> 
> 
> Ill be adding the aeonnax profile later when i get home to my other pc. 
> 
> I have a little over 2000 different profiles so i can help take the load off the op


Have you found the time lost with this?

----------


## aleqz

i could use a grinding profile level 78+
I used to have alot of profiles but i had to format my computer so i lost em all :/

----------


## mostdeaf

I added you on skype but haven't seen you on yet.

We can talk details on compensation and what I'd like there.

----------


## milkman8880

> Have you found the time lost with this?


yes I have found him 3 times with that profile, on 3 different toons. dont forget to have npcscan installed

----------


## issac667

could u get me a Azshara's Veil profile i really dont care were as long as i can herb it up TY mate and if u could maybe upload all ur profiles to something like 4share or raipedshare and we all could DL them that be awesome TYVM mate

----------


## riggermortis

using the TLPD and the Camel profiles right now  :Smile:  working great thanks so much for those but i could rly use one to farm goblin (steamwheedle cartel) rep
id love for it to be able to just run around throwin shadow word: pain on the closest enemy for instance 
tab>Shadow Word: Pain>tab>Shadow Word: Pain>tab>Shadow Word: Pain
while running in a certain path...iv tried to make my own but failed and iv been searching for hours for one
[Grind] - [44-45] - [Tanaris] - [no]

not sure if ur familiar with the mobs or rep im speaking of so PM if u need anymore info plz  :Smile:  
and thanks in advance

----------


## deafspeaker

Looking for a good Herb profile for Shimmering Expanse in Vashj'ir - Horde with mailbox and repair if possible. Thanks

----------


## Unfolded909

Uldum + Deepholm

Mining/Herbing with Repair  :Smile:

----------


## milkman8880

> Looking for a good Herb profile for Shimmering Expanse in Vashj'ir - Horde with mailbox and repair if possible. Thanks


This is the one i use. it works best for druids since you use the water form, instead of the seahorse. sometimes itll take it a few tries to get back in the water from the mailbox. 

have fun and enjoy

----------


## milkman8880

> Uldum + Deepholm
> 
> Mining/Herbing with Repair


heres yours as well. Repair and mail are horde only vendors

Ill be uploading the deepholm one later as it exceeds file size forums

----------


## Brianxv

> And if I understand corectly you want a leveling/grinding profile no?
> So here is the link.
> 
> 20-24_Wetlands.v1.0.xml
> 
> 24-30_Arathi_Highlands.v1.0.xml



It doesnt work ):

----------


## Unfolded909

> heres yours as well. Repair and mail are horde only vendors
> 
> Ill be uploading the deepholm one later as it exceeds file size forums


Are they all horde ??

----------


## Spykehollow

Uldum whiptail farm? i tryed 2 profiles and always get stuck :|

----------


## Verify

Could you please make a grinding profile for Ebon Whelps in the Wetlands? For farming tiny crimson whelplings and dark whelplings.

Also, could you please make a behavior for MM hunters? Thanks so much!

----------


## phantomh

A Mining Deepholm Profile would be awesome , guy ! :>

Edit: A Aeonaxx+ Camel Figurine Profile would be awesome too (need NPC Scan for them? )

----------


## iplayw0w

Skinning Profile plz ? 450+ :$

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

I'm looking for someone to create what is probably a very simple profile for me. There's a mob in Icecrown names Sapph that I would like to just farm. Basically whenever she appears, it's a quick and easy kill but then I have to loot her body manually.

Would greatly appreciate anyone who can put together a profile that would auto-kill her everytime she respawns next to me, then auto loot her body for me.

Thanks and I appreciate anyones help in creating this!

----------


## heosphoros

i would like to find some skinning profiles 1- 525 for horde ..or ally ..dosent mater

----------


## Marodox

> Uldum whiptail farm? i tryed 2 profiles and always get stuck :|


I wouldn't suggest it. Uldum seems to be the hot spot for 72 hour bans.

----------


## Lillaidioten

Looking for a Embersilk farming profile. Need about 1500Cloths to level up my tailoring

----------


## speshulk926

Looking to farm some Blackened Dragonscale. I'm a pretty geared 85 enhance shaman, so I could easily take on 3+ mobs at a time if necessary. Don't really care where it is as long as you think I'll be able to farm it fine. Tried to make a couple profiles, but they are always jacked up and then my guy starts stutter stepping a lot and constantly switching in and out of ghost form. When I download other people's profiles he runs fine, so it's obviously something I'm doing wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## beinghuman

Hi all, i want a profile for mining and herbo on vah'jir if some1 can help me it we be nice, just only (no mail, no repair) only mining and herbo at same time or if its cant be possible i want the 2 profiles 1 for aszhara veil and other for obsidium, thx for all!!

----------


## mikkelhansen123

Grinding Ebon whelps in wetlands with Ally vendor and mail if possible

----------


## splusharn

I would greatly apprieciate a profile which is designed to farm Embersilk cloth at The restless front in TB, This is to be done on my fire mage, if you could make a behavior to go with that (for fire mage) that would be wonderful! 

The rotation am thinking about on the behavior is:
Buffs: arcane intellect, mage armor
Living bomb on all targets (if possible) then blastwave, spam flamstrike untill targets are dead, move on to next pack.

----------


## darkadder88

bump above post please need that aswell  :Smile:

----------


## tizzuee

I'd like a profile thats farming thorium @ silithus if possible

----------


## quelka

i need skinning 1-525 can do it is to create

----------


## hamjelly

can you post twilight highlands for twilight jasmine farming ? herb profile ? thanx (: :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iK0u4ever

Grind 1-20 Elwynn forest/goldshire etc no mail, repair yes!

----------


## Karil2

Anyone have a Mr. Pinchy with all three lakes working..,

thanks in advance.

----------


## Chloroform

novak helped, nvm this is done

----------


## grumpypro

any way we can get a grinding profile 1-85 humans

----------


## yurisampaio

do u have profile 4 farm essence of air or reputation with hydraxian waterlord silithus?

----------


## jeenyuslol

any1 know if lazybot is being updated for this current patch that happened tuesday 11/27/12?

----------


## jumperu

> any1 know if lazybot is being updated for this current patch that happened tuesday 11/27/12?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...s-updates.html (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## alimnassar

Really enjoyed your other [Herbalism] profiles. Would it be possible for you to offer more [Herbalism] profiles for LazyBot (5.1) farming:

(235-255) (SwampOfSorrows) - Sorrowmoss & Golden Sansam
(255-300) (Winterspring) - Mountain Silversage
(300-350) (TerokkarForest) - Felweed & Terocone
(320-350) (Netherstorm) - Netherblossom & Dreaming Glory
(385-400) (ZulDrak) - Talandra's Rose
(400-450) (SholazarBasin) - Adder's Tongue & Tiger Lily & Goldclover
(435-450) (The Storm Peaks) - Icethorn & Lichbloom
(450-475) (Hyjal) - Cinderbloom
(475-525) (Vashj'ir) - Stormvine & Azshara's veil
(476-525) (Uldum) - Whiptai
(500-525) Twilight Highlands - Twilight Jasmine

----------


## benevan

hey any chance I could get a vale of etenral blossoms/VOTFW/kun lai/krasang wilds or jade forest mining file? seems all the ones i can find tend to either not have good spawns or get stuck CONSTANTLY. tyvm

----------


## Xtimelost

Grinding profile for killing Mogu guys in Vale of Eternal Blossoms would be awesome. (Skyshards) TY

----------


## dookieface

> Grinding profile for killing Mogu guys in Vale of Eternal Blossoms would be awesome. (Skyshards) TY


in need of that as well

thanks

----------


## slikie

Could use this as well, Thanks

----------


## nicklaspp1234

Hi dude i need ur help can u make a 1-90 profile for humans and night elfs?:3

----------


## Nyghtlourd

Grinding profile for Guo-Lai halls would be great, easy mobs at raid finder/ Timless geared, quick respawn timers. Tried making one myself but it keeps running into walls. :/

----------

